# The best thing I've made from honey



## Lauri

Photos and recipe's on my facebook page, link shown below.

This is honey, fresh lemons & fresh ginger that has been refrigerated for months. I blended it all up and dehydrated it. Wow...


----------



## sqkcrk

What do you eat it on? Toast? Venison?


----------



## CessnaGirl

Add some cayenne powder to it. Yum. I keep some in my fridg for when I'm not feeling quite right. I also put a crushed clove of garlic in mine, too, for added antiseptic punch. Longer it sits, the better it gets.


----------



## CessnaGirl

I eat it a big spoonful up straight up but you could eat it anyway you want. It's all good!


----------



## JBee

I make up a batch up every winter, also with some cloves and cinnamon. Just dice up everything before adding to honey. Will add a couple tablespoons to hot water and drink as a tea for winter congestion, sore throats, etc. 

Have never heard of or considered dehydrating it. Is that to help prevent spoiling? or just a texture preference? I've not had any issues with it going bad in the fridge or tasting off that I can recall.


----------



## sqkcrk

Spoil? W/ all the stuff in the jar, how could it spoil?


----------



## Lauri

JBee said:


> Have never heard of or considered dehydrating it.


I had a batch that sat all year and didn't get used up. I thought I'd try to make some kind of candy or lozenge out of it. It wouldn't dry fully..Not the right texture ..too sticky. I'll make some kind of candy or dessert out of it, Like a shortbread thumbprint cookie with a dab of this mix in the center. Or as an ingredient in Mincemeat Pie.


Dehydrated, It is *much *thicker than the original mix. With the lemon peel and ginger ground up in it, it tastes _amazing_.


----------



## CessnaGirl

Excuse my ignorance, but how do you dehydrate it? Confused.......


----------



## WBVC

I grow Meyer lemons...will give a small batch a try. Any specific ratio of lemon,ginger,honey?
I presume you grind in a processor and dehydrate in your food dehydrator.


----------



## Lauri

Yes, I have a Cabelas big commercial dehydrator. I also use this to make my sugar blocks. It will also soften granulated honey in in jars without too high temps.
I use the heck out of mine.

I grind up the mix and poor in a shallow pan.










Normally, when making fruit leather, this will dehydrate well enough to peel out of the pan and flip over on the rack to dry the bottom side. The honey mix never even came close. But after I scraped it into a quart jar and chilled, it became somewhat solid. 
If I left it in the fridge longs enough it may crystallize, which would really be what I want. It probably won't last that long though.

Heres that dehydrator with apples drying. It is digital, so it is easy to keep temps from getting too hot & ruining the qualities of the honey.










And with sugar blocks and a couple gallons of honey that had crystalized.


----------



## Lauri

I pack the jar fairly tight with lemons and several sliced of ginger. A half gallon jar will take about a quart of liquid..honey or honey/vinegar mix.
Just like making pickles..pack the jar up if you want to use the candied fruit later.


----------



## snl

The best thing I've made from honey
$$$$


----------



## Lauri

LOL, That's good too


----------



## WBVC

Lauri..for sugar bricks what are the pans you are using in the deydrator? I did get the smaller commercial dehydrater...not as many shelves..as space is limited. Don't want to reinvent the wheel so asking what you use.
Thanks


Lauri said:


> Yes, I have a Cabelas big commercial dehydrator. I also use this to make my sugar blocks. It will also soften granulated honey in in jars without too high temps.
> I use the heck out of mine.
> 
> I grind up the mix and poor in a shallow pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally, when making fruit leather, this will dehydrate well enough to peel out of the pan and flip over on the rack to dry the bottom side. The honey mix never even came close. But after I scraped it into a quart jar and chilled, it became somewhat solid.
> If I left it in the fridge longs enough it may crystallize, which would really be what I want. It probably won't last that long though.
> 
> Heres that dehydrator with apples drying. It is digital, so it is easy to keep temps from getting too hot & ruining the qualities of the honey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with sugar blocks and a couple gallons of honey that had crystalized.


----------



## Belewsboy

I have a decent dehydrator, but not digital.
What temperature do you use for your crystalized honey?


----------



## WBVC

I just tried making a few jars of sliced lemons and honey. The juice from the lemons have really watered down the honey. I presume this must be kept refrigerated or does the acidity of the lemon juice prevent fermentation?

I made some with just the peel...that doesn't seem watered down too much.

Those of you that have made lemon slices plus honey have you found it ferments if not in the fridge?
I don't think the lemon slice honey will be any use for spreading but should be good in tea or staight up for sore throats.


----------



## Jan sweet

Thanks for this!
I saw this last week and decided to give it a try.
The honey does pull the moisture out of the ginger and lemon, but I pour some of it off into a cup, add water to the top, microwave and drink it for breakfast.

I have been miserable with headaches, allergies, and hives. Miserable.
I thought, why not give it a try?
I feel good.
I am surprised. Happily surprised. I still have hives and blaa for allergies, but I feel 70% better. Maybe it is just placebo effect, but it is a tasty placebo.

I have done this several times a day for the last week, I add more lemon and more honey and ginger as my supply gets low and keep it all in the refrigerator.
I am looking forward to getting enough together to dehydrate.

I am now experimenting with turmeric root and honey. 
I figure it is easy to grow too, so I will give it a go.


----------



## Vance G

Two days ago I peeled a pint of garlic cloves and covered them with honey and the top half of the jar is very liquid. Do I just let it steep that way or do I pour off the runny part and refill with honey? That seems a giant waste of essence. 

I am doing this on a lark, can someone tell me more what to expect with the garlic drowned in honey? When is it done? What is it like? I see the lemon and ginger and honey from Lauries post and that makes me hungry looking at it. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Jan sweet

You are keeping it in the refrigerator?
If so, I would pour it in a glass add some water and ice and drink it.
it should be good for you.
Just remember that root crops could have the botulism bacteria.
garlic has a risk. Like most things in life.


----------

